# Recommendations on works harmonizing the gospels.



## Jairus (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking for the best and most accessible works in this field.

Thank you!

Troy Y

California


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 22, 2014)

Life of Christ in Stereo: The Four Gospels Combined As One: Johnston M. Cheney: 9780880700689: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Jairus (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you Trent for the recommendation. I am surprised a little that there has been 111 views of my post and 1 reply to be honest...


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 4, 2014)

The classic in the field is/was A Harmony of the Gospels, by A.T. Robertson. Not sure how dated it is by now, but he as a great scholar of Greek who wrote a grammar that is still highly recommended in some circles. 

Christianbook.com: A Harmony of the Gospels: A.T. Robertson: 9780060668907


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 4, 2014)

Jairus said:


> Thank you Trent for the recommendation. I am surprised a little that there has been 111 views of my post and 1 reply to be honest...



Don't be too surprised. There's a big audience here, and probably many want to know what the answers are!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 4, 2014)

At Robertson is totally free, in multiple formats:
https://archive.org/details/harmonyofgospels00robeuoft


----------

